# Blood Run Tackle 45lb copper



## wallboomer (Mar 28, 2004)

Any one here use the super copper from Blood Run Tackle? Likes/dislikes? Can't seem to find Howies Super Copper in a 1000' bulk spool. Sounds like it very similar to the Howies.


----------



## fishsniffer (Aug 22, 2008)

just spooled up a bunch of blood run 32 and 45#..it has less twist in it which helps a ton against kinking and paying it out.depending on how deep you wanna get you may want to consider blood runs 32#copper..being the thinner diameter it runs close to the 45#..theyre site has some pretty good depths on there and you will notice they dont even put the 45# on until 400ft..and at 59.99 for 1000ft including the shipping and the tax it is way cheaper than about anything ive seen..heres a link to the depth charts

http://www.coppertrollingwire.com/?page_id=180


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

What's the best way to spool this stuff up??


----------



## Nailer (Feb 28, 2004)

wallboomer said:


> Any one here use the super copper from Blood Run Tackle? Likes/dislikes? Can't seem to find Howies Super Copper in a 1000' bulk spool. Sounds like it very similar to the Howies.


It's a great product. I have 8 reels spooled up with it. I'm with Fishsniffer here. The 32# is just plane easy to use, and effective. Even with all the warm water we had last year, we where pulling fish in big numbers with both the 250', and 350' 32# rigs. 32# deploys as easy as core. 



det07 said:


> What's the best way to spool this stuff
> up??


For counting the length, I put 2 wood stakes in the ground 100' apart, then wrap the line around them. I have been told the snap on line counters work very good. I just can't find one.
A typical rigg would have 700-800' of braid backer, small pc of 30-40# mono (place to hook board),copper, then 30'+- of fluorocarbon or mono 20-30#


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

Will an offshore board pull 300 ft of 45lb copper?


----------



## fishsniffer (Aug 22, 2008)

Without any problem


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

Churches pull them well to:lol::lol::lol:


----------

